# Shopmaster 6 inch jointer



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll try to get some pictures up.

my brides uncle gave me a shopmaster jointer, I didn't see any model number or tags other than one that said
"Shopmaster Minneapolis Minnesota" a few casting marks, looks to be in decient shape. the bearings are a little stiff and the main shaft has some wear, I'll need to replace the bearings and shaft if I can find a shaft for it. 

I'm hoping that it can be salvaged and made to working order without spending much on it, since it was free to start with it should be worth putting 40 to 50 in it. 

biggest thing is the shaft, I've looked around and haven't found anywhere that has parts avaliable, or can a generic shaft be made to fit


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I took the shaft to a machine shop, turns out it shouldn't be bad, he said about $30 and it'll be good as new, bad thing is he said he was pretty busy and it would be end of next week before he works it in. still for a free plus 30 dollar jointer, I can't complain

This one isn't mine, but is the same as this one, other than the paint

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=1121


----------

